# Blackwater 12/1/14



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Made a trip this evening to see if I could get a top water redfish bite. The bite was a success, the catching not so much. Had several blow ups but someone has apparently forgot how to set the hook! Fought an upper possibly over slot and ended up breaking off at the boat. Beautiful evening on the water.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Were you fishing along the shore or out in the middle of the bay? I'm asking because I saw some huge explosions a few weeks ago out from the mouth of the Yellow. I ran over there as fast as I could, but the explosions stopped and only birds were working the area. I made a few casts, but no action.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

tmber8 said:


> Were you fishing along the shore or out in the middle of the bay? I'm asking because I saw some huge explosions a few weeks ago out from the mouth of the Yellow. I ran over there as fast as I could, but the explosions stopped and only birds were working the area. I made a few casts, but no action.


I was hugging the bank, fishing the grass edges .


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

I haven't had any luck with top water in probably a month. Good to hear the fish are looking up again.


----------

